# Kara



## daisyandoliver (Oct 2, 2012)

Kara! 

*Just posting what I posted on the other forum and will update about her on here. *

I told myself I would not get another bunny. Two is enough. Well that kinda ended when I was at a rabbit show with my boyfriend today. I hadn't seen any signs that said free to good home so I thought I was safe but then I found one.. It said something along the lines of this.



> Free To Loving Home!!!
> This Netherland Dwarf (chocolate) doe is looking for a new forever home. She is a retired breeder and she was retired 2 years ago. I have since then been trying to find her a good home where she can spend the rest of her years. She needs to go to a home where, with winter coming up, she can be inside and warm or in a warmed barn. Please contact (so and so) or call (phone number) if you are interested.



Something like that, not exactly but the general point. 

Well yup I got her. Her name is Kara, which was already her name so we will keep it. (pronounced car-uh) She is a little over 6 years old, her birthday is June 24, 2006. She is very stressed out right now so I put her in her cage and let her be for now. The lady there said she had never been to a show because she was just for breeding and this was her first show going to.. The lady went to feed her yesterday and was doing it quickly because everything there is quick and Kara bit her; BUT she said she had never bit before that. And now when I picked her up to put her in her cage she was struggling and 'screaming' almost, it sounded like a dying cat! So I am going to leave her be to get use to it. She is finally standing up and hopping around the cage looking at things and grooming herself. She is in a temporary cage for now because it is a bit too small for my liking's and I don't like the wire bottoms.



























She looks so stressed up there but I am thinking she is feeling better now.. 





First time eating something at my house. <3

I just put a blanket over her cage or at least the sides because Oliver kept getting on my bed and bugging her through the bars and she DID NOT like that one bit.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 2, 2012)

You started a blog for her. Yay 

Love seeing these pics again of her angry little nethie face (their grumpy faces crack me up)

But wait, is her name Tara or Kara?


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh shoot. It is Kara. -_- I was in a hurry and must have wrote the wrong thing. >< Can someone change that for me? :/ Long day.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 2, 2012)

So who can I ask to change the title and the first word there to Kara? 





Exploring my bed.





She is beautiful. 

So I got her out today to give her a flea treatment because pretty sure she brought more fleas along home with her. I let her roam my bed and she was sniffing and cuddling with things. My dad tried to give her a banana chip and she started boxing at his hand so he just put the chip down in front of her and she ate about half of it then stopped. So we are getting somewhere!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 3, 2012)

She's a cutie! Congrats!  I LOVE the color btw-gorgeous!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks.  do you know who can change the name for me?


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 3, 2012)

Maybe I_heart_Fraggles or one of the other moderators. I think any of them can do it.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 3, 2012)

Alrighty thanks. )


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 3, 2012)

What a smushy lil face!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 3, 2012)

Hehe.  Oliver keeps picking on her so she tries to bite him through her cage. :/

[thanks for changing it]


----------



## littl3red (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh gosh she's so cute. :hearts:


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 4, 2012)

I like that she looks happier.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 4, 2012)

She does look a lot happier.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 6, 2012)

My girl needs to eat! Dad is getting another food today to try. The person who had her before had two different foods they fed her we tried one, no go, so were going to try another... :/


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 11, 2012)

Kara is eating!  Normal poops now! I'm so happy. She is also warming up to the idea of treats. She finally took a nana chip from my hand today without attacking me. Good progress so quickly! It took Daisy months to trust me. Kara still breathes so heavily when you touch or pick her up.. She snores loudly at night but it also sounds like she has something congesting her chest up.. :/ To the vets we go!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 14, 2012)

Her cage!


----------



## littl3red (Oct 14, 2012)

Yay!  That's very colorful. And gosh, she's tiny! :hearts:


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 14, 2012)

Sounds like she is settling in


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 14, 2012)

She's going to the vet this week for a check up and to make sure she's all right.  She's eating and a little calmer. Still hates being picked up though she huffs and puffs so I usually just pet her.


----------



## JBun (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice cage! Does she seem to like it?


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 15, 2012)

She isn't as restless as she was in the other and its easier with her food cause before shed dump it and itd go through the wire bottom.  Now she can eat it fine after it's dumped.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 15, 2012)

She's so beautiful! 











And then I pet her and she puts her ears back and basically says fu.


----------



## JBun (Oct 15, 2012)

Awww!! Cute grumpy Kara  She's just not to the trust point yet, but she'll get there. Look how far she's come already. And for an older breeding rabbit, she's adjusting really well to a whole change in her environment.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 16, 2012)

Yup were getting there.  She's got a vet appointment this week to get checked up and make sure everything is okay with her. Just making sure since I dont know much about her other than her age, sex, breed and name


----------



## littl3red (Oct 16, 2012)

She. Is. So. Cute. I love her itty-bitty dewlap.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah.  This kid in my class pokes our classes rabbits dewlap and she tries to attack him. I'm like if you poked a girl in her boobie area shed punch you so its kind of the same leave her alone. D:

But yeah I love her little one.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 16, 2012)

Omg she really is adorable and just might have the best grump face out there!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 16, 2012)

I love her. :3


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 18, 2012)

I took her to the vet yesterday and she's all healthy. She has one tooth thats a bit longer than the rest but the vet said theres no cuts in her mouth and she should be able to wear it down herself. If she starts showing signs that her mouth hurts and wont eat then i have to take her back. The snoring and other noises she said might just be how her face is shaped because her lungs are clear.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 18, 2012)

Great news! Kara is healthy...yay!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 21, 2012)

LOL. Oh boy. My dad was putting Kara's water dish back in her cage for me because I didn't feel like being attacked tonight and she bit him. xD My dad just laughed about it and took him a while to realize she got through the skin twice. She just bit him twice instead of once and latching on. I was telling my dad a couple minutes later about her one tooth that is a little long and he pointed at one of the puncture holes and was like hmm maybe its this one! Lol. Love my dad. xD


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 24, 2012)

She got moved to another room due to Oliver being such a pest about it all and considering she isn't a people bunny.  I'll still go and hold her and pet her and all that but she just won't be in my room.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 30, 2012)

She is actually a lot nicer now that she has been moved; no more nipping or trying to bite.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 30, 2012)

Yay! Good.  Glad to hear she's being nicer.


----------



## JBun (Oct 30, 2012)

Maybe she was just stressed out being around Oliver. I'm glad she's feeling happier


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh good, glad she is happier. I'm sure your hands are thankful too for no more bites!


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 3, 2012)

She is so cute  Glad that she is getting better


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 5, 2012)

She is actually more cuddly now.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 17, 2012)

Kara is doing good. Being herself... She loves craisans so that is something that she lets me pet her for lol.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 17, 2012)

I misplaced my bag of craisins  they really do make great bribes!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 17, 2012)

They go crazy for them lol!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 5, 2012)

Kara is the biggest brat ever lol.  I need to put up knew pics.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 7, 2012)

^ That was suppose to say new not knew. Lol.






Doesn't like me. 





She is cuuute.


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 8, 2012)

These are the best picks of her that I have seen  Very cute


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks.  Whenever I clean her cage it's so hard because she attacks me if I get into her cage so I have to put a blanket over her and pick her up then she is fine. Lol.


----------

